# Verwendet EA minderwertige DVDs



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

Verwendet EA minderwertige DVDs weil ich in 2 DvDs einen riss habe und der riss fängt von der innenseite an ???
 Aufstig des Hexenkönigs und bei nfsmw


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

So etwas hatte ich bisher nie, wende ich an deinen Händler bzw an den Support von EA. Gut einen Defekt kann man mal haben, ich hatte bisher nur einen Datenträger gehabt der aussah wie eine Orange


----------



## X-2ELL (10. März 2011)

Sind die Kratzer von Anfang an auf den Datenträgern oder nach erster Benutzung?
Eventuell liegt es ja auch am Laufwerk!?
Ich selber hatte so ein Phänomen nur durch Selbstverschulden, die DVD´s waren immer ok. 

Grüße


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

Ich habe keinen einkaufzettel mehr also kan ich es nicht zurück geben. die nfsmw dvd habe ich vor einen Jahr zerlegt weil sie nicht mehr ging.


> Sind die Kratzer von Anfang an auf den Datenträgern oder nach erster Benutzung?


Nein da waren keine Kratzer oder ähnliches da ich die DVDS Orginalverpakt gekauft habe und das Laufwerk verursacht bei mir keine Kratzer.
vieleich kan ich ein bild vom riss hochladen.


----------

